# Internetfreigabe im Netzwerk



## Moleman (26. November 2004)

Hi,
ich habe 2 PC´s , die per crossover im netzwerk miteinander verbunden sind. Der eine PC besitzt Internet der andere konnte bisher, immer über den ersten aufs Internet zugreifen weil ich die Internetverbindung freigegeben hatte. So jetzt ist aber halt aus irgendeinem Grund diese Freigabe entfernt wrden und ich kann nicht mehr auf beiden PC´s ins Internert und ich hab ekeine Ahnung wieso die Freigabe entfernt wurde, und wie ich sie wieder hinzufüge. Wenn ich den assistenten ausführe dann zeigt der mir nachdem versuch die verbindung freizugeben eine Fehlermeldung an. Warum? Und was soll ich machen damit die Verbindung wieder freigegeben wird?

MfG
Mole


----------



## Sinac (26. November 2004)

Die internetverbindungsfreigabe kannst du einfach über die Eigenschaften der DFÜ Verbindung einrichtetn. Was für einen Fehlermeldung kommt denn?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

